# Is lyft still doing free rides to work?



## Modmother (Feb 14, 2021)

Both of the vehicles available to me are currently out of service. I tried to call in but the hr team lead has told me that lyft is offering free rides to target team members. I Know that there is definitely such a thing available to team members who are getting the covid vaccine but she _insists _that there is also one for regular use too. I can't seem to find it anywhere though. The only things I've found are months out of date. Thoughts? Advice? A coupon code maybe?


----------



## Times Up (Feb 14, 2021)

Call back and ask for the details!


----------



## StyleStar (Feb 14, 2021)

Modmother said:


> Both of the vehicles available to me are currently out of service. I tried to call in but the hr team lead has told me that lyft is offering free rides to target team members. I Know that there is definitely such a thing available to team members who are getting the covid vaccine but she _insists _that there is also one for regular use too. I can't seem to find it anywhere though. The only things I've found are months out of date. Thoughts? Advice? A coupon code maybe?


I only heard of free rides to vote and covid vaccines, I really don't see how it is Target's responsibility to pay for us to get to work.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2021)

To vote in November, and to get Covid vaccine.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 14, 2021)

During the protests last summer.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 18, 2021)

I've heard something similar to this only it was with Uber. I don't recall all of the details, only that people who worked at Target were getting free rides instead of driving home after drinking heavily during New Years. I believe it was some kind of voucher. There were other services like that at the time as well.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 18, 2021)

I heard about this from another TL recently. She did not know any details.


----------

